# Yuria 100 Shiki



## Champloon (Apr 13, 2008)

Yuria 100 Shiki by _Harada Shigemitsu_ & _Hagio Nobuto_


> Yuria is a humanoid dutch wife (love doll). A female android designed with the sole purpose of being the sex slave of her master. But she has one flaw. She doesn't want to be a dutch wife. After escaping from her creator, she meets Kubo Shunsuke, who gives her a place to stay. Hilarity is bound to ensue as she battles her programming, which draws her towards him, and pretty much any other man she comes across.



I just recently read this and i thought i'd thread it since My Balls is so popular 

they're along the same lines with the threat of ejaculation being changed to the threat of ... well you can find that out yourself after reading ch 1 

Download (thanx to Solaris-SVU) 

*Spoiler*: _Vol 1_ 




(btw i have no vol dl )
Ch 1
Ch 2 
Ch 3
Ch 4
Ch 5 
Ch 6
Ch 7
Ch 8





*Spoiler*: _Vol 2_ 




(no vol dl)
Ch 9
Ch 10
Ch 11
Ch 12
Ch 13
Ch 14
Ch 15
Ch 16





*Spoiler*: _Vol 3_ 




(no vol dl)
Ch 17
Ch 18
Ch 19
Ch 20
Ch 21
Ch 22


----------



## Gutsu (Apr 13, 2008)

Heh I was about to make a thead on this manga but forgot to do it a few days ago. Anyways funny that you mention My Balls because this manga is also by the creator of My Balls it just has a different artist involve. 

Anyways my favorite character is Juria who's Yuria's younger sister. Love how the boy she lives with gets treated when the mother sees the after scenes between him and Juria lol.


----------



## Perfect Moron (Apr 13, 2008)

Champloon said:


> Hilarity is bound to ensue


It sure is...


----------



## Champloon (Apr 13, 2008)

"just the tip went in" 
love this shit 

and btw gutsu thats y i threaded it since his other work my balls is so popular

Im likin juria myself since she'll even resort to r*pe to get the job done (the crazy broad)


----------



## Proxy (Apr 13, 2008)

I'll read it soon enough


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 13, 2008)

I have to say...


Sold... 

Lol... this is really amusing XDDD... specially those nosebleed endings


----------



## Champloon (Apr 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



of all the ppl the chick gets a nosebleed


----------



## Midus (Jun 18, 2008)

Chapter 24 out. Don't know whats more hilarious, this or My Balls.


----------



## Gutsu (Jun 19, 2008)

The chapters with Juria are always my favorite. Poor Yoshio he will suffer many humiliating scenes...


----------



## RedWolf (Jun 19, 2008)

Well that was a surprise.
highlight spoiler
They're married. The author skipped on us on when Yuria actually got imprinted. Guess they're mutual now just a problem with maintenance. 

Now that the original has been retired from the storyline we will get a new loli version as the main character. Though we may get sidestories like Juria's.



I can imagine the new male resisting the little minx.


----------



## Champloon (Jun 19, 2008)

yea mangaka threw a 360 at us

im hoping that this model is as crazy as yuria and juria combined


----------



## RedWolf (Jun 19, 2008)

Makes me wonder if the 18 and above protocol is still in effect with the new Yuria.

Because it would still be criminal with that type of body regardless if you're above 18.


----------



## Midus (Jun 19, 2008)

Hmmm, kind of figured that the end was more of a "What if" type of deal.


----------



## Gutsu (Jun 19, 2008)

Midus said:


> Hmmm, kind of figured that the end was more of a "What if" type of deal.



Yeah, looking at the raws your correct.

You guys are gonna love the new Yuria model lots of funny situations involving her.


----------



## 8ghosts (Jun 19, 2008)

that was abrubt but I actually liked it better than MY Balls


----------



## Midus (Aug 1, 2008)

Hmmm, they've been kind of busy. 4 new chapters since last post.

Go here.

Edit: Anyone know who the girl is on their credits page?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 24, 2008)

*bumped for great justice. 

This manga is so funny. If you like My Balls, you'll love this.


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 28, 2008)

People need to stop reading RAWs and then assuming something. The Marriage was just an Omake thing. They've done something like that in previous chapters, I believe.



> Edit: Anyone know who the girl is on their credits page?



I don't know, but I wish they'd replace it, the picture is fuck ugly.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 28, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> People need to stop reading RAWs and then assuming something. The Marriage was just an Omake thing. They've done something like that in previous chapters, I believe.



Somebody seems to have misread someone's post. I confirmed to him that he was correct in what he said that it was a "what if" omake thing. 

Anyways hope this gets animated one day even if it's just a OVA same thing for My Balls.


----------



## Kakashisensay (Oct 31, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> *bumped for great justice.
> 
> This manga is so funny. If you like My Balls, you'll love this.



Agreed, funny stuff right here.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 31, 2008)

Question you guys think that both the main characters had sex with each other already? The tip of the penis did go in...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ummmm.... I don't think it did. Everytime she tried to put it in, she ended up etting put in the cobra clutch or something.


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 31, 2008)

They have had sex, for 2 and a half seconds. Read the wrestling chapter.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh yeah. It takes three seconds for her to be programmed, or something. lol


----------



## Mider T (Nov 1, 2008)

Is this still running?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 23, 2008)

This manga continues to be hilarious. The back-up for issue 32 and issue 33 were hilarious. Juria, Yoshio ans Yoshio's mom have the funniest parts. "Meanwhile Jurio was addicted to Intendo Bee"


----------



## Tehmk (Nov 25, 2008)

My balls and this = .


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 25, 2008)

I swear this manga is too god for words. Juria and Yoshio have the best scenes.


----------



## Gutsu (Nov 25, 2008)

Now if only someone starts translating Yomeiro Choice. It's about three young girls who have different mother's going to the past to make sure that their father gets their mother's pregnant. Seems that something has cause them to possibly dissapear so they had to the past to prevent that. Also looks like each girl is from a different future timeline so their in competition with each other, each want their mother to get pregnant before the other does.

Obviously theirs only one way for all three to have a happy ending for the main male character to give his daughthers. By getting he's childhood friends pregnant who are the future mother's of these girls. 

Here some images:




*Spoiler*: __ 





A mother from the past being hypnotized by her daughter...



Is hypnotized.




Daughter getting her mother prepared and horny for...




Her past dad to get her mother pregnant. But he's other future daughter interferes and stops them from mating.




Now he's other daughter is getting he's dad horny for her mother.




Enough play time it's your turn mom! 



Get our mother pregnant! 



Enough fighting I'll just have to get all your mother's pregnant, you all can have me!



Daughter one: "You disgust me!" Daughter two: "so you think your such a playa huh" daughter three: "dad you dissapoint me" 

Dad: "Damn you bitches I deserve to be love by all of you!!!"




Anyways raws are at jcafe website.


----------



## Tehmk (Nov 25, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> Now if only someone starts translating Yomeiro Choice. It's about three young girls who have different mother's going to the past to make sure that their father gets their mother's pregnant. Seems that something has cause them to possibly dissapear so they had to the past to prevent that. Also looks like each girl is from a different future timeline so their in competition with each other, each want their mother to get pregnant before the other does.
> 
> Obviously theirs only one way for all three to have a happy ending for the main male character to give his daughthers. By getting he's childhood friends pregnant who are the future mother's of these girls.
> 
> ...



Let me say something; MIND BLOWN. 

What a crazy idea for a story. I like.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 25, 2008)

lolz. Is it from the same guy who wrote My Balls and Yuria 100?


----------



## Gutsu (Nov 25, 2008)

It's by another manga-ka but it's pretty crazy in each chapter. In one chapter the male lead gets turn into a kid, he gets so young that when he turns into a baby and yet for some crazy reason they give him a tit fuck with milk coming out because of some drug injected in them, holy shit it's so wrong in many ways.


*Spoiler*: __ 





"Mom let's give baby dad a tit fuck"



"Taste the milk of love!!!"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 26, 2008)

I know. The talent show was my favorite.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 12, 2008)

The new chapter is out. Funny as hell.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Dec 12, 2008)

Hilarious manga....This main character must be a huge Triple H fan.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah, cause in the end of this book he was doing all sorts of moves.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 15, 2008)

Urophagia


----------



## Mider T (Dec 15, 2008)

"Those with hemorroids might want to consult a physician"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't know how, but this manga keeps on getting better and better.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Dec 16, 2008)

.............she looks like Naruko.

None the less excellent reading.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 22, 2008)

AMERICA IS NO.1


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 31, 2008)

It's finally happened folks, we all knew it was a matter of time but it's happen... Vol 8 raw spoiler:


*Spoiler*: __ 



D-Girl!!! 




She's what's her name American's sister that's currently in Japan. Anyways she also gets into a battle with Julia...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 31, 2008)

Finally caught up with it... I missed a lot of chapters ...

I really enjoy this manga... it always gives me a smile ... 

also... Juria 1 - Lucy 0


----------



## Grandia (Jan 5, 2009)

finally finished, damn this is too good  writer is a genius


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 6, 2009)

With talk about it on the My Balls thread, I had to get into it and it is pretty funny.



LIL_M0 said:


> I swear this manga is too god for words. Juria and Yoshio have the best scenes.



I wholeheartedly agree.  I crack up at the mother's reaction.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 6, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> I wholeheartedly agree.  I crack up at the mother's reaction.


Yeah. She's always like "" or "" lol


----------



## Tools (Jan 6, 2009)

I read this series and I liked it, even if it's a pervert manga. I still think it's pretty good.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 7, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah. She's always like "" or "" lol



I'm hoping one of these days, she will snap and go, "My son's a pervert!"  

But most likely Juria will get up and mother will be frozen in shock and go, "She's was alive? "


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> I'm hoping one of these days, she will snap and go, "My son's a pervert!"
> 
> But most likely Juria will get up and mother will be frozen in shock and go, "She's was alive? "



I can hardly wait to see how see reacts to Juria being alive. I'm laughing hard at the though now.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 7, 2009)

As long as he's happy...


 XD...


----------



## Tools (Jan 8, 2009)

Darn, but I'll wait for the scans.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 19, 2009)

Manga fox has it on their site FYI
______________________________

Although I haven't read it yet (starting now) I'd Find it interesting if the guy was gay, just think about it, he would be totally oblivious to what she does.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 19, 2009)

Woohoo, about time we got new chapters!  

Yuria pulling a fast one with Ippei and Lucy thinking the Type 28 is the lastest model.  :rofl


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 19, 2009)

American models sure are bold and I see Japanese citizens can't take such daring actions 

And lol..."she might get the wrong idea of Japan if she met type 108* 

loli


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 20, 2009)

let the Type 28 rest in peace ...


...


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 20, 2009)

What chapter is this series on?


----------



## Champloon (Apr 20, 2009)

last i read, chap 43
god bless america btw


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 21, 2009)

Ch.44 now out  

link


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 21, 2009)

New meaning for rough sex.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2009)

I feel sorry for any girl Shunsuke has sex with


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 30, 2009)

two new Chapters are out...

Your favorite wrestle girl makes a cumback ...


----------



## Mider T (Apr 30, 2009)

Why can't Solaris-Svu translate Kiss/Sis, My Balls, and Kimi no Iru Machi at this super-speed rate?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2009)

Blind Itachi said:


> two new Chapters are out...
> 
> Your favorite wrestle girl makes a cumback ...



It's been out for a few days, but I get sick of double posting. 

I still like the previous chapter, because I'll never look at CupNoodles the same way


----------



## Mider T (Apr 30, 2009)

^Yeah, that kinda ruined my appetite as well, no more ramen for me!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2009)

Mider T said:


> ^Yeah, that kinda ruined my appetite as well, no more ramen for me!



I'm just loving how that guy always gets caught by his mom. Those scenes always set me up for the most lulz.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 30, 2009)

It seems more disturbing how she's always only slightly phased


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2009)

I haven't read this in months. It's time for some epic win.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2009)

Mider T said:


> It seems more disturbing how she's always only slightly phased



I think she's just becoming numb to it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2009)

"As long as he's happy. "


----------



## Tyrannos (May 1, 2009)

Well, looks like Yoshio isn't going to try that ever again.  

And you gotta love wrestling!


----------



## MrCinos (May 6, 2009)

This manga is great and I like it more than My Balls.

Juria with Yoshio and his mother chapters are certainly most lulziest. I also like the Boss and how he always appears (like laughing at Yuria and Shunsuke performance or being a referee in latest chapter).


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 13, 2009)

Chapter 47 is out...



*Spoiler*: __ 



lololol misinformation ...


----------



## GsG (May 13, 2009)

2 stars?  Not enough.  I now upgrade the thread to have 3 stars now.

*goes back to enjoying the sex doll manga from the shadows*


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2009)

So the myths were true. If you play it with it too much it disappears


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 13, 2009)

GsG said:


> 2 stars?  Not enough.  I now upgrade the thread to have 3 stars now.
> 
> *goes back to enjoying the sex doll manga from the shadows*



And I've upgraded it to 4. 

As far as the new chapter goes...I never knew fapping could make you so popular.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 19, 2009)

Ch.48 has been released


----------



## Mider T (Jun 20, 2009)

Is that a new manga I see being previewed at the end of this chapter?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2009)

^looks like that may be the case, but if that is a new series the mangaka didn't stray to far from Yuria Shiki because the character designs look exactly alike.


----------



## Gutsu (Jun 20, 2009)

It's the artist series called Haruichiban, the writer who writes for this manga and My Balls wasn't involve: 

Cock Rings


The artist for My Balls also has started a new series by himself called Boku no Idoloid:

Cock Rings


----------



## Random Member (Jun 21, 2009)

A loli diffusing a bomb next chapter? It should make up for the lack of Yurin this chapter (but Lucy isn't a bad substitute). I can't wait


----------



## Random Member (Jul 29, 2009)

Yoko 



> The wraparound jacket band on the 10th volume of Shigemitsu Harada and Nobuto Hagio's Yuria Hyaku-shiki (Yuria Type 100) science-fiction romance comedy manga has announced on Wednesday that the manga will be adapted into an unspecified video format. The announcement does not specify if the adaptation will be anime or live-action, nor does it specify which release format it will have.
> 
> Source: Moe-toku-ka Shotenin blog via Moon Phase Comments



...


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 29, 2009)

Live-Action?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 29, 2009)

I want it to be live action simply for the lulz.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2009)

I wonder will the actress have implants


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Aug 5, 2009)

My God, I discovered this manga completely by accident and I'm hooked. So friggin' hilarious. Just amazing how many different ways a girl can find to justify having a man shoot one off in her. And every scene with Akiba is too funny.




Mider T said:


> I wonder will the actress have implants



She'd better be made of iron or something, all the body slams she's gonna get.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 6, 2009)

Well, not sure about Yuria.   But Lucy can easily be played by American women wrestlers.   After all there dozens of them that are blonde and have big breasts.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Aug 16, 2009)

That'd be quite a way to die. Getting struck by lightning on your junk...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 18, 2009)

She must like being a sadist. It's the only reason she wants to be with Shunsuke 

It doesn't matter if a weird set of events lead to him having his penis inside Yuria...it's still there!!  

And the video edits in chapter 50 made that mountain scene even more funnier xDD


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 9, 2009)

Well looks like that 100% Shiki Movie is definitely live action.

hhftyy



> Reportedly this week’s new issue of Young Animal Magazine will formally confirm that the film adaptation of Shigemitsu Harada & Nobuto Hagio sex comedy manga series Yuria 100-shiki will be a live action feature premiering on November 20th.
> 
> Hideo Jojo (Gachi-ban) is credited with screenplay, editing, and directing. *Yuria Type 100 will be played by adult video actress Fujii Shelly*.
> 
> ...



Well should've known they would've gotten a pro for the job.


----------



## CoonDawg (Sep 9, 2009)

She creeps me out. Those freaky eyes are staring into my soul, stealing my innocen-

Oh yeah I don't have any.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 10, 2009)

this is a must watch


----------



## Tools (Sep 10, 2009)

That's awesome- making a live action movie out it.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 25, 2009)

Russian Billionaire Buys NBA Team

Website is up with the actors in it. Yuria looks good. :amazed


----------



## Mider T (Sep 25, 2009)

Where's the anime/ova?


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 25, 2009)

Gutsu said:


> Do people with average large penis have better sex than the ones with a small penis?
> 
> Website is up with the actors in it. Yuria looks good. :amazed



She's  hot.



Mider T said:


> Where's the anime/ova?



none.


----------



## CoonDawg (Sep 25, 2009)

She fits the part really well, but I repeat myself, she has creepy eyes. I couldn't do it with those staring at me. Feels like she's trying to eat my soul.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 25, 2009)

Of course she fits the part really well, she's a porn star.


----------



## Shodai (Sep 25, 2009)

LIVE ACTION

LOLWHAT


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 25, 2009)

FAP FAP FAP


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 6, 2009)

Bumped for great Justice!


----------



## Mider T (Oct 6, 2009)

Negged for making me think a new chapter!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 10, 2009)

*hoping for some Juria/Yoshio lulz.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 10, 2009)

Lucy II practices America's freedom of speech


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 11, 2009)

"It's small!" <---LMAO


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 11, 2009)

Gutsu said:


> once god path's powers came back, nagato spit in the face of naruto multiple times
> 
> Website is up with the actors in it. Yuria looks good. :amazed



This lacks Juria and Yoshio. Fail.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2009)

Being an idol is apparently serious F*cking business.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 13, 2009)

I see what you did there ...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 13, 2009)

Gutsu said:


> link
> 
> Website is up with the actors in it. Yuria looks good. :amazed





Mider T said:


> Where's the anime/ova?



So MiderT would rather watch cartoon sex?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 13, 2009)

Remember, there hasn't actually been any sex in the series yet


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 14, 2009)

You kidding?   Yuria managed to get Shunsuke's penis into her a few times, just not deep enough to activate the programing.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2009)

Just the head.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 14, 2009)

And he pulled out


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 14, 2009)

Well he put it in, so he did it.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 14, 2009)

WSee that's where I disagree.  I think full insertion and 3-5 pairs of full strokes is needed.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2009)

It doesn't count unless at least 50% of it goes in.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Oct 14, 2009)

And then it's gotta stay in for 3 seconds. He got to 2.9 in that wrestling match when she was hooked on that...fight juice/steroid stuff.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 3, 2009)

Ch. 52 

Sekirei_Special_Tokubetsu-hen[a-team]

*EDIT

No Juria and Yoshio. Fail.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 3, 2009)

"That's the way they do it in Hollywood" huh?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh man another chapter! I love this manga so lolz filled. Now just need to wait for My Balls to be released for this month and I am set


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 3, 2009)

lol...Well, we finally found out what can make an American porn doll sad


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 4, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> lol...Well, we finally found out what can make an American porn doll sad



I feel we had very real character growth in this chapter. Such an emotional rollercoaster! They don't do that stuff in Hollywood they do it in the San Fernando Valley!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2009)

Ch.53 is now out


----------



## Mider T (Nov 10, 2009)

lol momcom~

But Yoshio's mother does look like she was quite the beauty queen in her day, I wish they would've went somewhere with that.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 10, 2009)

We can only hope they go somewhere with it


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2009)

LOL...mother/child i*c*st play 

_It's not ecchi, it's discipline_ 

I feel sorry for his mother. On top of worrying if his son is a sexual deviant, she might have just now suspected he has a mother complex


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Nov 10, 2009)

"Which hand do you fap with? Show me!"


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 11, 2009)

Put his mother right back in the hospital.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 11, 2009)

The interaction between those 3 has always been hilarious. Though the whole eggplant thing at the market was at a different level of funny.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 8, 2010)

Looks like it's over.





> This year's second issue of Hakusensha's Young Animal magazine has confirmed on Friday that Shigemitsu Harada and Nobuto Hagio's Yuria Hyaku-shiki (Yuria Type 100) science-fiction romance comedy manga *will end in the next issue on January 22*.
> 
> The title character is a sex robot whose artificial intelligence is so advanced that she escapes from her creator and decides to live with a college boy in his appartment. 1 million copies of the first 10 manga volumes have been published so far. A live-action video version was released last November.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 8, 2010)

Why so sudden?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU--


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jan 9, 2010)

NOOOOOO!!! Why lord why?!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 10, 2010)

Even though the series is ending mid January, the "scanslations" aren't caught up to date. I can live with that.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 19, 2010)

"Most Dangerous Combination" is my favorite "whats-her-face and teacher dude" chapter, before that I had never laughed at that pair.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 23, 2010)

Scan for ch.57 is now out.


----------



## Mider T (May 23, 2010)

Just when I thought they couldn't go any further


----------



## Jazzmatazz (May 24, 2010)

Oh dear Lord...a tranny Dutch wife? Or can you even call that tranny?

On second thought. I'm through thinking about this...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 5, 2010)

Ch.58 has finally been released


----------



## Random Member (Jul 5, 2010)

The power of Boys Love sure is something special.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 5, 2010)

I never seen *that type* of Arm Wrestling before


----------



## Random Member (Jul 5, 2010)

As funny as it was, I hope to never see that type again. It scared me...


----------



## Mider T (Jul 5, 2010)

Well that was...interesting  It's quite the coincidence that the entire Lucy series is in the same place in Japan.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 5, 2010)

Well, if that *"arm"* is that strong, then being the attacker in the relationship seems really plausible...>__<


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jul 6, 2010)

just LOL, I mean what more can I say


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2010)

LOL, _Is this some sort of Super Dimensional Sex? This can't be CG, can it?_


----------



## Mider T (Aug 2, 2010)

One of the oddest chapters yet but hilarious still.  I wonder if 3.5's "problem" will ever be "fixed" or will it just meet somebody into that sort of thing?

And was there a timeskip?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2010)

^Timeskip? why would you say that?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 2, 2010)

Yoshio is grown man now...I could have sworn he was like 15 when he first acquired Juria.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Yoshio is grown man now...I could have sworn he was like 15 when he first acquired Juria.



Ch.18 is when they first met and he was 17 years old (and 3 months to be exact) at the time. 


Only a few months have passed


----------



## Mider T (Aug 2, 2010)

He needs to hurry and imprint then


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2010)

Mider T said:


> He needs to hurry and imprint then



I guess we know how he plans to spend his 18th birthday


----------



## Random Member (Aug 3, 2010)

Wasn't feeling this chapter. Not feeling the new model so far either. Probably because of how awkward her situation down there makes things...

Chapter at least had more Juria.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 3, 2010)

I found it extremely awkward when that _member_ broke through a bathroom stall wall


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2010)

The Ouija board was so close in fulfilling it's true purpose xDD


----------



## Random Member (Sep 8, 2010)

Pretty meh chapter, though I didn't mind that MK 3.5 didn't make an appearance.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2010)

Scan for ch.61 has been released.


----------



## Random Member (Oct 16, 2010)

Geez, you really can't take that girl anywhere without her pulling stuff like that...


----------



## Corran (Oct 16, 2010)

^She certainly loves to pull it out I agree 

I'm surprised he even let her get that far


----------



## Random Member (Oct 16, 2010)

Corran said:


> ^She certainly loves to pull it out I agree



 oh u

I hadn't even been thinking about it like that, nice.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 16, 2010)

Well, she's a celeb.  


I'll be honest, the antics with Yuria are getting really old now.   You can always expect her to do something stupid in public.    You think Shunsuke wouldn't realized it by now.

Hopefully next chapter, Juria returns.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2010)

Lawl...Sharing your love in the form of giving your loved one a blowjob in front of everyone does seem rather enlightening v_v


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 20, 2010)

Scan for ch.62 is out now


----------



## Random Member (Oct 21, 2010)

Ah, so apparently penises can think now. I've seen weirder, I guess, and I was at least relieved that things were only so strange with the Yuria sisters treating Ippei's junk like a dog, because with an actual dog being introduced at the start of the chapter, I had feared beastiality was to follow.

Glad that I was worried for nothing but with Yurin getting an actual pet by the end, I still have some fear that that type of play will be delved into even just a little in the remaining chapters.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 21, 2010)

The penis leash bit had me in stitches. And who truly needs a translator to tell you what a penis is thinking? I thought that would be painfully obvious by just looking at it. 

What a weird way of convincing someone they can take care of a pet.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 2, 2010)

How similar is this to Chobits?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2010)

Girl's a robot and loves her master?  That's pretty much it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2010)

Dear god, the photographer managed to angle those pictures perfectly. Poor Kunihiko had to play defense with Louie


----------



## Random Member (Nov 5, 2010)

I missed Lucy so I thought it was nice to see her have her own chapter again. Can't say the same about Louie, but whatevs.

Chapter had the same old routine but I managed to get a laugh out of it because with some of the myths I hear that people believe about Americans, I wouldn't be surprised if some foreigners would believe that this depiction of photo shoots done in America isn't too far off from the truth.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2010)

Scantlation for ch.64 is now out.


----------



## Random Member (Nov 12, 2010)

No matter how I look at the situation, I can't help but feel embarrassed for Fujiki.

In the end, Dr. Akiba probably benefited the most from this little encounter, conveniently managing to secure funds from Fujiki right when he was in need of it, so should the good doctor put out a new Yuria Type, I'll stay hopeful that it'll be interesting. It'd be my hope that it'd have nothing to do with the Mini series. That particular bit left me speechless.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2010)

Fujiki is the classic example of just because you're intelligent and successful doesn't mean you're immune from being conned xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2010)

Ch.65 has been released.


----------



## Random Member (Nov 23, 2010)

That's certainly some dedication on Yoshio's part but I'd figure he'd have enough sense to know using a blender that way may not be worth it. 

Alongside that, his diary was filled with a bunch of other weird things I'd never do. Keeping a fap diary around in the first place is something I wouldn't do.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2010)

How much more embarrassment can one guy take. I would imagine his mom continually wondering where she went wrong in raising him xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 13, 2011)

Whoever that kids father might want to try a bit harder in securing his PC or Yurin and Co. will be solving quite a few more mysterious in due time.


----------



## Random Member (Jan 13, 2011)

Was pretty delighted that the chapter featured a detective element to it. The mystery was pretty vulgar but I loved the way the kids pulled the same trick as the detective they watched. In the end, they succeeded and didn't even know it.


----------



## Mangopunch (Jan 16, 2011)

That chapter was just... wrong.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 23, 2011)

That was a rather weird ending. Did that slap actually fix her?


----------



## Random Member (Jan 26, 2011)

^I suppose so.

I pretty much spent the entire chapter in disagreement with the theme because I try my very best _not_ to hit machines in order to fix them in fear of doing more harm than good.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 22, 2011)

Being able to suck yourself off is weird enough but Louie took the self-satisfaction to a whole new level


----------



## Dark Travis (Apr 3, 2011)

Chubby Lucy is quite....

Delicious


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 3, 2011)

What I got from this chapter: Americans are fat and lazy 

Well, we may be on to a new weight loss craze


----------



## Goom (Apr 3, 2011)

Just started this manga and its fucking hilarious.  I like i tmore than my balls.

I want more yoshio stories they are hilarious 

I especially like the one where he jacks off with the cup ramen and the scene where his mom walks on him doing it.


----------



## Random Member (Apr 4, 2011)

The absurdity of this latest chapter was right up my alley. Loved it.



Dark Travis said:


> Chubby Lucy is quite....
> 
> Delicious


----------



## Dark Travis (Apr 4, 2011)

^What, you wouldn't hit that?


----------



## Goom (Apr 5, 2011)

I finally caught up.  Why the hell doesn't maria break up with him.  Seriously she almost saw them have sex, if i was her I would have broken up with his ass by now -___-

And almost all the guys except yoshio have no balls in this manga.  Especially that manager guy.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2011)

I have a feeling the marriage ceremony won't go as planned


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 18, 2011)

I forgot that Shunsuke was even getting married xDD

And watching that guy getting fooled yet again by Yuria was painful to watch


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 22, 2011)

To their credit that's one wedding ceremony no one will soon forget


----------



## Random Member (Jul 15, 2011)

Shunsuke's boss' perspective on marriage is terrible. 

That said, I didn't think they'd play up Maria being switched with Yuria for more than just the previous chapter. I wonder how long they'll roll with it.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 19, 2011)

I can't stop laughing over this manga


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 19, 2011)

You'd think Yoshio mom would know to knock before entering his room, because she's probably lost count of how many times she's caught him with Juria 

And communicating through the pubic bone is a new one to me.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 20, 2011)

The scenes where his mom comes into his room are some of the best in this manga 

Reminds me of the scene in Welcome to the NHK where the main character faps with multiple monitors while standing there naked, and his mom comes into his room


----------



## Goom (Jul 20, 2011)

yoshio its been a tough ride but you finally did it 


And the best mom entrance had to be when he was all up in the cup noodles


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2011)

Juria cuts straight to the chase, lol.

And now we know that Yoshio and his dad share similar interest


----------



## Zaru (Jul 26, 2011)

Poor mother


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Poor mother




It's better that what I originally imagine: Both parents deciding to come home for a bit only to catch Yoshio in the middle of his loving time with Juria


----------



## hellosquared (Sep 23, 2011)

I... my god.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 24, 2011)

Ippei has the devils luck. Sex tag isn't something usually seen in schools and that other teacher confusing their talk as sex-ed was priceless xDD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2011)

I wondered when we see all 3 guys in one place. A sight is more rare than that cryptid tsuchinoko creature that got away


----------

